# The wife has went and done it now!!!!!



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

We were out to Wichita(KS) to meet a few friends for lunch a couple weeks ago and I wanted to check out a fish store.So we did,course all I have is a 55 freshwater tank at home,and a couple 10s,as well as stock and maintain the 55 freshwater at work.Well we looked at the stores freshwater selection and the wife drifted over to the salt side and found ALOT of fish and critters she said she would like and then told me we would be getting a salt set-up someday.Well anytime momma tells me its ok to spend money,am I one to let her down?NO I am not.So I started looking on CL for a used salt set up.And I found one and she said ok.it's a 72 gal bow front and the people have it set up and running so I am sure it's a good deal,specially at $600 and includes everything even the fish.Or am I thinking wrong?Please feel free to to me yes or no.Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Salt is very expensive to set up. So getting everything sounds good. Just make sure that the fish are appropriate to the tankmates and the tank size. In other words, do your homework. People who are getting out of the hobby sometimes do so because they get aggravated by problems caused by poor decisions. In other words, don't trust the sellers, do your own evaluation. You may need to rehome some fish or swap out some equipment to make everything work better.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a good deal yes...
a great deal... that depends... 

does it come with liverock? how many pounds? is it covered with pest anemones or not?
does it come with a protien skimmer? which brand?
does it come with a lighting system that is adequate for corals (Power compact, Metal halide, T-5, or VHO?)?
does it come with any corals?
is the stand made out of wood or particle board?


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is what they told me,I haven't seen the tank yet.

72 gallon bowfront tank by oceanic, just a few years old. setup for saltwater fish has a nice setup in the cabinet. comes with matching hood, stand, tank, live gravel over 150 pounds of live rock. perfect reef setup. there are two living fish in the tank currently, these could be exchanged at sea dreams for about 300-400 dollars in whatever fish or invertibrates you like. has a new pump worth $200, has the largest overflow box that will fit in the cabinet and a protein skimmer much nicer than it actually needs. comes with a LOT of chemicals, foods, even some saltwater books.

Moving this tank is a very large undertaking, but i can help you out the door with it or for a price even set up a delivery, including moving all the live rock, water, tank, etc.

tank is in excellent shape, some salt buildup on equipment but it can be cleaned nicely. this is a show tank and at one point we had it setup with over twenty fish plus inverts and corals.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

2 fish for 300-400 $$$ definately see the tank and get the names of the fish... I'm highly skeptical that 2 fish being exchanged (whatever they may be) at a lfs would give you that much for them. It fails to point out what kind of lights they have and if it comes with a sump, as this would be the maker or breaker of the deal if it were my tank... of coarse this is someone who got a 210 gallon + Stand + tops + Liverock for $800.


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Just kickin it around right now,but we will be getting one soon.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

like I said, I would personally get all the details about the setup... ask these questions to the seller... it maybe that he has some expensive fish that would get that much at a fish store (although it isn't likely) it maybe that he has a lighting setup such as metal halide that would make this deal a GREAT deal.

Otherwise... Haggle to the price you would like... right now I'm thinking the 400-450$ range for a used setup like this... although $500 wouldn't be bad either.


----------

